# Заказ аксессуаров из Италии (история с обманом)



## Mikhael Shur (11 Дек 2022)

Появилась возможность привезти некоторое количество аксессуаров из Италии. Знакомый летит на днях, будет приобретать для меня кофры и еще кое-что для учеников. Если кому-то что-то нужно - пишите. Чем больше заказ, тем больше скидка.
Заказ из этого магазина http://www.carinidena.com/
Заказ поедет через Москву, можно будет забрать там или я отправлю транспортной компанией по России


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (11 Дек 2022)

Не открывается ссылка. 404 not found. Может Россия заблокирована.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (11 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Не открывается ссылка. 404 not found. Может Россия заблокирована.


Сам не понимаю в чем дело. И у меня перестала открываться.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (12 Дек 2022)

Возвращаясь к предмету разговора.
Первая оказия с мелочами (ремни,отделка,детали) состоится в среду, 14 декабря. Если кто-то ещё не определился с хотелками - завтра последний день на обдумывание.
Товар можно будет забрать в Москве, у м. Кузьминки. Или встретиться по договорённости. Так же можно организовать доставку по РФ транспортной компанией или почтой.
Следующая оказия состоится 21 декабря. Там можно будет заказать крупные предметы - кофры, пюпитры, и тд.
Предложение не носит коммерческого характера, преследую только одну цель - получить скидку. А она, от количества единиц заказа, получается весьма и весьма ощутимой.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (13 Дек 2022)

Попробую вернуть тему к первоначальному вопросу. 
Один из участников заказа, заказавший пару ремней, в последний момент отказался. Поскольку заказ уже сформирован, вынужден спросить. 
Нет ли желающих на комплект итальянских плечевых ремней? Комплект состоит из двух широких мягких ремней чёрного цвета из натуральной мягкой кожи с пышной подкладкой, прошитых красной нитью, поперечного ремешка с карабином. На застежках сверху и снизу мягкие прорезиненые предохратилели (рукавчики). Дополнительный набор фурнитуры в комплекте. 
Цена чрезвычайно привлекательна.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (14 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Попробую вернуть тему к первоначальному вопросу.
> Один из участников заказа, заказавший пару ремней, в последний момент отказался. Поскольку заказ уже сформирован, вынужден спросить.
> Нет ли желающих на комплект итальянских плечевых ремней? Комплект состоит из двух широких мягких ремней чёрного цвета из натуральной мягкой кожи с пышной подкладкой, прошитых красной нитью, поперечного ремешка с карабином. На застежках сверху и снизу мягкие прорезиненые предохратилели (рукавчики). Дополнительный набор фурнитуры в комплекте.
> Цена чрезвычайно привлекательна.


Пришлось вложиться в заказ за ремни. Если появятся желающие - пишите в личку. Стоимость ниже российских на порядок


----------



## acco (14 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur, цену уберите, после будут фото - продадите дороже.
У нас хорошие ремни итальянские, широкие, стоят 50 Евро как минимум.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (14 Дек 2022)

Желающий забрать ремни нашёлся. 
Первая оказия вылетает сегодня. 
Вторая, с крупными предметами, состоится 21 декабря.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (14 Дек 2022)

В заказе получили пару приятных бонусов - две лайковых полуперчатки на левую руку, для улучшения скольжения по левому полукорпусу. Размер универсальный.
Стоимость 295 р
Пишите в личку.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (15 Дек 2022)

Ссылка опять не работает. Может так откроется https://carinidena.it/


----------



## acco (22 Дек 2022)

Вопрос к пользователям, которые делали заказ. 
Выходил ли Mikhael Shur на контакт с кем-то из вас после перевода средств?


----------



## acco (22 Дек 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин, тут дело в другом... автор темы собрал деньги с некоторых и пропал


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (22 Дек 2022)

Понятно. Будем надеяться, что все разрешится благополучно. 
Во мне педагог включается автоматически, извините


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (23 Дек 2022)

acco написал(а):


> Вопрос к пользователям, которые делали заказ.
> Выходил ли Mikhael Shur на контакт с кем-то из вас после перевода средств?


Написал что заказ приехал, взял номер телефона  И было это 16 декабря.


----------



## zet10 (23 Дек 2022)

acco написал(а):


> Вопрос к пользователям, которые делали заказ.
> Выходил ли Mikhael Shur на контакт с кем-то из вас после перевода средств?


Вынужден Вас огорчить! Данный товарищ,представляющий я Михаэлем,скорее всего мошенник! Ему нельзя переводить не копейки,кинет 100 процентов! В сентябре месяце хотел меня кинуть с аккордеоном! Попросил отправить ему Сдэком,типа 400 тысяч для него не деньги)))....после того как аккордеон был уже готов к отправке в Сдэке ,перестал выходить на связь!хорошо ,что у меня там были знакомые и он получил от мертвого осла уши,был бы другой на моем месте остался бы без Аккордеона! Не связывайтесь с ним ни в коем случае!Это мошенник,уверяю!


----------



## zet10 (23 Дек 2022)

Вообще,я бы попросил админов,блокирнуть данного пользователя и его подозрительные темы,дабы кто нибуть из доверчивых форумчан не был им обманут! Это ещё тот тип,от него можно ожидать все что угодно!Будте очень и очень осторожны.....нам уже хватает примеров подобных!


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (23 Дек 2022)

Ну будем надеяться на хорошее. Например что Михаэль Ш. просто внезапно разбил себе голову, катаясь на горных лыжах, и поэтому не может выйти на связь. Ведь бывает же такое? 
По крайней мере карта "Мир", на которую мной переводилась честно заработанная тыщща рублёв, оформлена на это имя.


----------



## zet10 (23 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ну будем надеяться на хорошее. Например что Михаэль Ш. просто внезапно разбил себе голову, катаясь на горных лыжах, и поэтому не может выйти на связь. Ведь бывает же такое?
> По крайней мере карта "Мир", на которую мной переводилась честно заработанная тыщща рублёв, оформлена на это имя.


Это ни о чем не говорит! Мне этот тип вообще прислал свои паспортные данные! То что он имеет отношение к музыке это бесспорно,а вот то что он мошенник это факт! Кстати ,он был до последней секунды на связи ,пока не узнал что инструмент пошел к нему,после этого сразу игнор! Дозвонились ему с другого телефона,где он начал включать дурака ,что он это не он)))...вобщем походу обычный гопник- подонок!


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Дек 2022)

zet10, никому в этом мире верить нельзя. Ну кроме меня конечно. Помнится какой то крендель "с именем, широко известным в узких кругах" воровал дорогие баяны и аккордеоны у коллег. Вот это масштаб!


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Дек 2022)

zet10 написал(а):


> Это ни о чем не говорит! Мне этот тип вообще прислал свои паспортные данные! То что он имеет отношение к музыке это бесспорно,а вот то что он мошенник это факт! Кстати ,он был до последней секунды на связи ,пока не узнал что инструмент пошел к нему,после этого сразу игнор! Дозвонились ему с другого телефона,где он начал включать дурака ,что он это не он)))...вобщем походу обычный гопник- подонок!


А товар надо отправлять только после 100 процентной предоплаты. И никаких авитодоставок. Отправишь скандалли, получишь от получателя сандали с пометкой "не подошли".


----------



## zet10 (24 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> А товар надо отправлять только после 100 процентной предоплаты. И никаких авитодоставок. Отправишь скандалли, получишь от получателя сандали с пометкой "не подошли".


Разумеется! Неужели Вы подумали,что я ему отправил бы аккордеон только потому ,что он мне выслал какой то паспорт ))) ...Договоренность была что как только он получает квитанцию об отправке,он должен перевести деньги,как только он получил эту квитанцию,он тут же скрылся! Поэтому далее он выслушал,что он из себя представляет и был послан на свое излюбленное место! А теперь я вижу этот тип принялся тут форумчан окучивать! Поэтому считаю своим долгом всех предупредить,дабы Вы не попались на уловки этого типа


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Дек 2022)

Раньше надо было. Эх! Не видать мне крепежа для ремня от бугари.


----------



## Vovillius О. (24 Дек 2022)

Какая-то грустная и противная история получается. 
Единственное, что мне немного непонятно - неужели "овчинка стоит выделки"? Это имеет смысл сидеть на форуме почти месяц, проявлять активность в ряде тем, ради одного заказа "из Италии"? Неужели столько людей с форума скинулось, что этим можно хоть как-то окупить затраченные Михаэлем силы... P.S. Сам не заказывал, пришла жаба и сказала: "Куда тебе новые широкие ремни, играть сначала научись") 
zet10, а заказ в Омск должен был ехать? 
Просто ночная бессоница дала следующие результаты - фамилии разные, но совпадает год окончания училища, специфальности в училище и консе, профессия - искусствовед, часть фото, "нелюбовь" к ныне покойному директору Омского музыкального театра и т.д.:





Mikhael Shur | VK







vk.com




Михаил Сергеевич Асташев-Гришевский на «Профи». Рейтинг «5,0», 3 отзыва. Музыка, фортепиано, теория музыки. 





Омский дирижер Астахов-Гришевский пакует посылки в Чкаловском


Михаил Асташев-Гришевский, со скандалам покинувший Омский музыкальный театр из-за собственной любвеобильности, был замечен в отделе выдачи посылок. Омская область. Омск.




omsk.bezformata.com






https://bk55.ru/magazine/archive/2012/292/19161/%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BA%D0%BEprint/


----------



## Vovillius О. (24 Дек 2022)

Upd: фото пожара на странице в ВК походу настоящие. Гугл и яндекс "поиск по картинке" таких же результатов из фотобанков не даёт, плюс на одной из фотографий можно увидеть фотоснимки на стене хозяина страницы времён его будущности дирижёром Омского театра


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Дек 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> можно хоть как-то окупить затраченные Михаэлем силы...


А тут чисто спортивный интерес.


----------



## zet10 (24 Дек 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> Какая-то грустная и противная история получается.
> Единственное, что мне немного непонятно - неужели "овчинка стоит выделки"? Это имеет смысл сидеть на форуме почти месяц, проявлять активность в ряде тем, ради одного заказа "из Италии"? Неужели столько людей с форума скинулось, что этим можно хоть как-то окупить затраченные Михаэлем силы... P.S. Сам не заказывал, пришла жаба и сказала: "Куда тебе новые широкие ремни, играть сначала научись")
> zet10, а заказ в Омск должен был ехать?
> Просто ночная бессоница дала следующие результаты - фамилии разные, но совпадает год окончания училища, специфальности в училище и консе, профессия - искусствовед, часть фото, "нелюбовь" к ныне покойному директору Омского музыкального театра и т.д.:
> ...


Да в Омск,перед тем как отправлять заказ,на руках были и его паспорт и телефон и 100 раз созванивались! Но интуиция мне сразу подсказала,что тип мутный,и тут что то не то...начал мне вешать что для него 400 тысяч не деньги)))...готов купить не глядя)))....ну а пока я редко заходил на сайт,смотрю и тут развел свою поганую" деятельность", естественно я решил ее присечь и предостеречь общественность!


----------



## acco (24 Дек 2022)

Александр Ф., при чем тут Авито и тема? Тут в теме человек собрал деньги и пропал.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (25 Дек 2022)

acco написал(а):


> ... Тут в теме человек собрал деньги и пропал.


Вы же его заблокировали, как он здесь появится? )


----------



## acco (25 Дек 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> Вы же его заблокировали, как он здесь появится? )


Всем покупателям он давал свой номер телефона.


----------



## zet10 (25 Дек 2022)

Эх....поздно я тут появился( долго не заходил на форум)! Я бы этому липовому Михаэлю,быстро бы всё тут пообломал. Теперь буду , постоянно дежурить на сайте,дабы уберечь форумчан от жуликов!


----------



## vev (25 Дек 2022)

zet10, 

ты вообще перестал мышей ловить последнее время


----------



## zet10 (25 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> zet10,
> 
> ты вообще перестал мышей ловить последнее время


Согласен)))... давненько не брал я в руки шашек!


----------



## vev (4 Янв 2023)

СИБИРСКИЕ ЧЕРНИЛА / SIBERIAN INK | VK


*Студия татуажа и маникюра "Сибирские чернила" - профессиональный проект в тату-индустрии Омска. *Студия "Сибирские чернила" - это команда професси




vk.com









Михаэль Шур, 24.12, Омск | Фото, друзья, лайки


Михаэль Шур, посмотреть все ✅ фотографии, друзей, исходящие/входящие ✅ лайки и комментарии пользователя Михаэль Шур




list-vk.com









Mikhael Shur | VK







vk.com









Михаэль Шур, 24.12, Омск, фотографии, местоположение


Михаэль Шур, фотографии, друзья пользователя ВКонтакте, Омск




photo-faces.com






https://inndex.ru/ip/omsk/ogrn-319554300091727-shur?ysclid=lchtyfm3ts526160440



Вот то, что я нашел по поводу "благодетеля"... 
Предлагаю без особого напряга попортить жизнь челу... Нехорошо коллег на бабки кидать... Пусть и не на большие, но нехорошо...

Думаю, zet10 мог бы и фото паспорта прислать...


----------



## Vovillius О. (4 Янв 2023)

vev написал(а):


> СИБИРСКИЕ ЧЕРНИЛА / SIBERIAN INK | VK
> 
> 
> *Студия татуажа и маникюра "Сибирские чернила" - профессиональный проект в тату-индустрии Омска. *Студия "Сибирские чернила" - это команда професси
> ...


Предлагаю объединить с моими ссылками: 








Михаил Сергеевич Асташев-Гришевский на «Профи». Рейтинг «5,0», 3 отзыва. Музыка, фортепиано, теория музыки.


Профи — сервис поиска профессионалов




chel.profi.ru






https://bk55.ru/magazine/archive/2012/292/19161/%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BA%D0%BEprint/


Ибо человек может "свистеть" под тремя разными фамилиями
И вообще из Вк всё ясно - восстанавливает погоревшую квартиру - обгоревшие фото на одной из фотографий на странице ВК принадлежащие "известному" Омском дирижёру, со ссылок выше, ещё раз подтверждают единство трех этих личностей


----------



## Vovillius О. (4 Янв 2023)

А главное все трое закончили училище по аккордеону в 2006 году и гнесинку по дирижированию


----------



## MAN (4 Янв 2023)

А если всё-таки никакого обмана не было, а случилось нечто форс-мажорное?


Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ну будем надеяться на хорошее. Например что Михаэль Ш. просто внезапно разбил себе голову, катаясь на горных лыжах, и поэтому не может выйти на связь. Ведь бывает же такое?


----------



## Vovillius О. (4 Янв 2023)

MAN написал(а):


> А если всё-таки никакого обмана не было, а случилось нечто форс-мажорное?


Страница в ВК живёт активной жизнью, без каких-то намёков на форс-мажор...


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Янв 2023)

Кен Блок тоже доэкстремалился однако... Нет бы сидел на попе ровно, на аккордеоне играл. А то прутся в горы... Жалко.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Янв 2023)

Коммент доставил стародавний


> Тип действительно мерзкий, первый раз в жизни встречал человека, который смотря в глаза рассказывает такие небылицы. Посадить такого надо.
> 
> Источник: https://bk55.ru/magazine/archive/2012/292/19161/толькоprint/


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Янв 2023)

vev написал(а):


> Предлагаю без особого напряга попортить жизнь челу...


Жизнь сама таких накажет строго! 
Зачем мараться?


----------



## Vovillius О. (5 Янв 2023)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Коммент доставил стародавний


Вот этот фрагмент в комментариях ещё хорош...


----------



## Vovillius О. (5 Янв 2023)

Та-дам)


https://sudact.ru/regular/doc/HBoy2oeoBSLE/


----------



## Vovillius О. (5 Янв 2023)

А в апреле наш друг торговал змеями...








Маисовые полоза, эублефаров, тиграши


Я хотел бы поделиться с Вами ссылкой на этот пост на AQA.ru



www.reptile.ru


----------



## vev (5 Янв 2023)

Ремонт Ноутбуков, 
Жизни можно и помочь… Ей и без того тяжело… А нас это не испачкает


----------



## MAN (5 Янв 2023)

История, однако! Похоже, этот странный человек не вполне нормален психически и нуждается в медицинской помощи...
А ну как он всеми этими своими труднообъяснимыми с точки зрения вменяемых людей действиями нарочно именно того и добивается, чтобы ему попортили жизнь?

P. S. А ведь так складно про академический снобизм и эстрадую пошлость разъяснял. И своё жизненое кредо творить добро и нести свет во ВКонтакте явственно обозначил, равно как и любовь к зверушкам. Бывшего директора Омского музыкального театра вот только не любил наш герой. И ещё долги возвращать. А и то сказать: брал-то чужие деньги и на время, а отдавать пришлось бы свои и навсегда.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (Вчера в 03:16)

Ну хоть на видео взглянуть на ихний Кастельфидардо. Чую придётся самому туда ехать...


----------

